# silent exhaust



## koman (Sep 25, 2006)

since i'm upgrading some engine things that will require "free flowing exhaust" i was wondering what is out there that flows freely but isn't much louder than stock. if not just a hair quieter. i'm a young floogie but i have never really been able to deal with a loud exhaust. any ideas or thoughts?


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

You could stick with the OEM system and get rid of the Cats. That would let her breath easier and keep the noise level moderate. Chances are you still would pass smog, but no guarantees...

Stay away from SLP, they are super-duper loud…


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

PDQ GTO said:


> You could stick with the OEM system and get rid of the Cats. That would let her breath easier and keep the noise level moderate. Chances are you still would pass smog, but no guarantees...
> 
> *Stay away from SLP, they are super-duper loud*…




So... why stay away from them! :willy: :willy: :willy:


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Silent exhaust and GTO just doesn't go together~!


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Most aftermarket exhaust systems I heard are louder than stock. Since you have a '06 GTO your 2.5"ish exhaust is pretty efficient, even thou it has its crimps in places. Most aftermarket catbacks are 2.5" anyway I think most of the gain is replacing the muffs.


----------



## koman (Sep 25, 2006)

gm4life said:


> Most aftermarket exhaust systems I heard are louder than stock. Since you have a '06 GTO your 2.5"ish exhaust is pretty efficient, even thou it has its crimps in places. Most aftermarket catbacks are 2.5" anyway I think most of the gain is replacing the muffs.


 just adfd shorty headers and call it a day?


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Yes you can do that. Depends on your pocket and your state smog regulations Long tubes with catted mid-pipes would be better.


----------



## capn37 (Jul 24, 2008)

JBA or Magnaflow would be good options for you. Over at ls1gto.com those are pretty common recommendations for people who don't want to go too loud. 

Heres a link to a huge collection of all sorts of different exhaust combos:
LS1GTO.com Forums - NEW Exhaust Video/Sound Clips Thread - Post your clips here!


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

i have the jba and daily driving isn't too loud and has a nice tone. on wot it is super loud and very throatty. i think there is a thred on ls1gto that has sound bytes of the differnt exhauset/header options.


----------



## 2006GTOLS2 (Sep 23, 2005)

From my experience, the Magnaflow system is the quietest. At idle, it is very quiet. However, at WOT it does get louder and raspier, as all straight-thru mufflers will.


----------



## Chrisco (Mar 19, 2007)

Just get long tube headers and a tune. Sound will only get a little more muscular and a tad louder and you'll get 30 more RWHP, instead of only getting 5 or so with a catback.


----------

